# Worldwide Threat Assessment



## mike_cos (Jan 31, 2012)

On time, every year in early February, the intelligence of Washington presents its analysis on the global threats to U.S. interests. An interesting document is to capture the perceptions that the U.S. intelligence to acquire strategic information. Of course I can post only the public version...

View attachment 5643


----------



## Brill (Jan 31, 2012)

Meh...nothing sexy or original.   All they do is take credit for other peoples' work.


----------



## mike_cos (Jan 31, 2012)

Agree... but not completely... reserved version is more sexy....


----------

